# Waders....for a fat man



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm looking at the following and looking for feedback:
1)Cabelas Big Man Ultimate Hunting Waders 1000G
2)MPW Big Ditch 3.5mm 1000G Chest Waders by LaCrosse
3)MPW Mallard II Expandable 3.5mm 1000G Chest Waders by LaCrosse

BTW-I'm roughly 6' 270lbs.....yep a fat a$$.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

I hunt with some larger men in Arkansas and they swear by Macks Big Ditch!


----------



## Dani Lapierre (Oct 29, 2013)

I purchase a pair of 1000G from Cabelas 6 years ago, all worn out but great. I got stout and they fit like a glove. The size tag is still in them and reads 10*S*. I'm not selling Cabelas but rather to get stout so they fit you. D


----------



## chanman77 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have the cabelas big man ultimately. They were great last year had no problems at all


----------



## Stephen A (Aug 14, 2014)

chanman77 said:


> I have the cabelas big man ultimately. They were great last year had no problems at all


I have a friend that has those and loves them


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pick these!!! 1)Cabelas Big Man Ultimate Hunting Waders 1000G

3rd season so far on mine with no issues at all. Plenty of room for additional clothes if needed too


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Was at Cabela's the other day.
Saw a T shirt on a big man.
"Fat people are hard to kidnap" 
Pretty darn funny.

Just sayin


----------



## dfrauenkron (Nov 2, 2014)

My Cabelas Ultimate stouts or going on 5 years no complaints


----------

